# HDMI port stopped working



## sn4p (Dec 26, 2009)

I had a power surge and later when I turned on my TV connected to the HDMI port on my Vip 612 it was all black. I tried everything (reset, switching cables etc.). I have verified that the cable is good and the HDMI port on the TV is working. If I go in the system setup->diagnostics->advanced->hdmi I can see that the HDMI port recognizes the TV (it says Panasonic TV) but the status is AUTH_PENDING. It sounds like there is some issue with the handshake. I tried hooking it up to my Pioneer and I get the same problem (it recognizes the Pioneer but stuck in AUTH_PENDING). This tells me the HDMI port isn't "totally" blown but maybe the HDCP chip or something? Any help appreciated.

PS. Everything works fine with component cables.


----------



## ctc (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 622. Unfortunately I couldn't fix it and just lived with it. Sorry this isn't much help but I did get upgraded to a 722K so I'll be using HDMI again soon.

Call support and if they won't replace it for you for free I would tell them you're considering switching to a competitor.


----------

